# Fotos antiguos de Lima



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Hola amigos y a mì me gusta mucho el Perù. Hay fotografías y dibujos que os encantarán.  









Plano de Lima









Dibujo desde 1655









Edificio de Exposición









Iglesia









Foto de 1928


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Plaza Mayor









Patio









Universidad en Lima









Peruanos









Plaza Colon

_Continuado mañana..._

Saludos!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que interesantes fotos, la plaza mayor se ve rara. :S


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesantísima recopilación, Animo. Es impresionante ver cómo era nuestra querida ciudad hace tantísimos años.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Animo said:


> Plaza Colon


Plaza Dos de mayo :happy:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos Animo.
Alguien sabe si queda algún pedazo de la muralla de Lima? Supongo que también era para proteger a la ciudad de los piratas. En Trujillo aun se conservan dos cuadras de muralla, pero les hace falta mantenimiento.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

perupd said:


> Bacanes las fotos Animo.
> Alguien sabe si queda algún pedazo de la muralla de Lima? Supongo que también era para proteger a la ciudad de los piratas. En Trujillo aun se conservan dos cuadras de muralla, pero les hace falta mantenimiento.


No conoces el Parque de la Muralla?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> No conoces el Parque de la Muralla?


No


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

perupd said:


> No


Pues es hora de salir a pasear por Lima...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

xD!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonita colección, las construcciones tienen una pinta muy hermosa en esa época, incluso creo que me gustan más ocmo se ven en esa época que ahora, menos la plaza mayor


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelente q puedas mostrarnos como era en aquellas èpocas nuestra capital. Esperamos la segunda parte. Gracias


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

interesante thread !!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta buena la recopilación, gracias Animo, esperamos más.


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

La 4 del primer post, con la catedral, se ve super!!!

Save!!!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Puente de ??? 









Dibujo









Mural









Plaza Colon


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Esto en Lima, verdad? 









Calle









Interior de una iglesia









Plaza


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta foto no es de una iglesia limeña, si no me equivoco es de Guatemala.










Me parece que es el interior de la iglesia de San Francisco.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Escuela Municipal de Ciencia (?)









Fachada

























Monedas


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Incas


----------

